# My Whips



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

My cars...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Think you got enough there? 

350 all the way


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

Yup enough to mod on. Just working on the 350Z right now. Uping the boost to 7 psi, tuned with AAM return dual fuel rails and a 255lph Walboro pump.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I wanna know what you've done to the F-150? Diesel?

BTW - Love the choice of nissans!


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

Nothing yet on the F-250 TurboDiesel. There's Banks upgrades and lift kits available, just not enough cash to go around on all my vehicles.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice truck :thumbup: 

Also, you got 2 of my favorite Nissans :thumbup: 

By the way, what do you mean by whips?


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

lol Where you work at??? And is the place hiring??? (joke)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Smoked said:


> Yup enough to mod on. Just working on the 350Z right now. Uping the boost to 7 psi, tuned with AAM return dual fuel rails and a 255lph Walboro pump.


UPPING it to 7psi? what does the kit come set on? 5?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Exalta said:


> By the way, what do you mean by whips?


Whip is a term of car(s)


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> UPPING it to 7psi? what does the kit come set on? 5?


Greddy eManage piggyback comes set at 5 psi. I have a profec e-01 boost controller and I can set mine at whatever levels BUT 350Z stock internals are known to blow up around 7+ psi. After internals it will be about 15 psi and about 600RWHP.


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

black300zx said:


> lol Where you work at??? And is the place hiring??? (joke)


Yup they're always hiring. I'm in the Navy. (serious)


----------

